# St aug soil test results



## sabanist (Mar 28, 2019)

So i had a soil test done. I read where it advised in raising the ph with lime.

Any recommendations would be helpful.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I can barely read it. The resolution is too low. I think it says to apply 36lb/ksqft of lime. Use Calcitic lime per the Soil Remediation Guide in my signature.


----------



## sabanist (Mar 28, 2019)

Yea the pic came out fuzzy

It reads:

Ph 5.7 (6.5 being the target)
AE buffer value 7.6 (not sure what this is or what it is used for)
Phosphorus 85 (high)
Potassium 92 (high)
Magnesium 151 (high)
Calcium 571 (FL soils are typically high in Ca)
Sulfur 33.9
Copper 1.6
manganese 14.7
Zinc 9.9

If I already placed dolimitic lime, what do you suggest in going forward?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Ph 5.7 (6.5 being the target)
AE buffer value 7.6 (not sure what this is or what it is used for)

It is one (the particular one used here is the Adams/Evans "AE") of the tests (called Buffer pH) used to calculate the amount of lime needed to raise the pH of the tested soil to a targeted pH value. Somewhere on your report there should be a recommended amount of lime to apply. It should be equal to about 1.25 tons/acre of 67 ECCC lime or around 38 lbs/M of 100 CEC lime.


----------



## sabanist (Mar 28, 2019)

OK, i read where dolimitic lime takes quite a while to do anything to the ph level. So I laid down some calcitic lime today that is supposed to raise teh ph within 2 weeks or so. i also read calcitic lime is only effective for a few months. So ideally by the time the calcitic wears off the dolimitic will keep the ph stable. Either that or it will make it alkaline.

I'll do another soil test around july or aug.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The difference between dolomitic and calcitic lime is the amount of mg and nothing to do with rate of change. The particle size (mesh) determines how fast it dissolves (smaller = faster).

You need to apply the 37lb per 1000sqft to address your soil pH. You have to apply it at the rate / frequency the bag says. Don't try to do more since it can hurt your lawn.

This is a marathon not a 100m race. We want to adjust your soil without damaging your lawn, so it will take some time.


----------

